# Game 15: Heat @ Blazers (11/26/08 10:00pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, November 26th, 2008 | 10:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*



*MIAMI HEAT 
@
PORTLAND TRAIL BLAZERS*




*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Marcus Banks
Chris Quinn
Shaun Livingston
Mark Blount
Joel Anthony
Daequan Cook​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 15L Heat @ Blazers (11/26/08 10:00pm)*

No Shawn Marion for this game because of a family funeral so I guess Diawara will start.

Gonna be another tough matchup with their size and depth.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I want more Quinn!










You want to win, put Quinn in! Let him shoot!


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

I'd be surprised if we win this game in Portland without Matrix. I hope it'll stay close at least.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

More QUINN!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Joel played very well against Yao, he has to get lots of minutes tonight against Oden.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 quick fouls on Beasley again. Not good.

Beasley out. Anthony in.

8-0 Portland


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

19-4

Man, this is a straight up *** whooping

You know it aint your night when Greg Oden is hitting jumpers.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Marion should be benched or traded. I'm sick of his ****. He's the 2nd best SF on our team so why are we starting him just to go small for his sake when he doesn't even want to be here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

28-12

Nice offensive rebound and and1 for Joel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> Marion should be benched or traded. I'm sick of his ****. He's the 2nd best SF on our team so why are we starting him just to go small for his sake when he doesn't even want to be here.


???

Marion is missing this game due to a family funeral


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> ???
> 
> Marion is missing this game due to a family funeral


I know. He's missing another game. Sorry but he's part of a team and his Great Uncle's funeral is bull****. He clearly doesn't want to be here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nobody on Portland is missing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> I know. He's missing another game. Sorry but he's part of a team and his Great Uncle's funeral is bull****. He clearly doesn't want to be here.


I cant really blame him for attending a family funeral.

But he's been much better the last 3 games. 18ppg on 54% 8rpg.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

37-17 Portland after 1

What an *** whooping. 66% shooting for Portland.

Beasley, Quinn, and Anthony all picked up 2 fouls in the 1st quarter.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Spo is the most offensively inept rookie coach since Mike Brown.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive by Beasley. He's getting better at that.

Too bad he cant stay on the court for longer than 3 minutes at a time.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

This has nothing to do with Marion. He's got a legitimite reason to miss the game. With James Jones+Dorell+Marion out, we're got no one to put at SF. Diawara isn't a starter in this league.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another nice drive by Beasley


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> This has nothing to do with Marion. He's got a legitimite reason to miss the game. With James Jones+Dorell+Marion out, we're got no one to put at SF. Diawara isn't a starter in this league.


I disagree but that's just me. He has already missed a lot of time this year and his teammates need him. This is an important road trip. Zo wouldn't have taken the time off and that's just the type of mentality I want to see.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Banks with the nice pass...

Blount with the nice offensive rebound.

Those happened back to back


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ has been awful the last couple of games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 nice drives in a row by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice block of Oden by Blount and Banks finishes with the layup.

Banks with the steal and layup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Blount for 3333


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> I disagree but that's just me. He has already missed a lot of time this year and his teammates need him. This is an important road trip. Zo wouldn't have taken the time off and that's just the type of mentality I want to see.


If we only acquired players who could compare to Zo, a) we'd be the best team the league and b) we'd only have like 6-7 players.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Blount for 3333


If he could make that shot consistently he wouldn't be such a negative for us to put out there.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Marcus Banks...what a *******.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Banks with the silly double gives Blake a 3 then he goes down the other end and gets an offensive foul. Grr...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Beasley just got elbowed in the neck and called for a foul. I remember when we had Shaq that was a foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice quarter for Beasley. Too bad he picked up that 3rd foul.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> Banks with the silly double gives Blake a 3 then he goes down the other end and gets an offensive foul. Grr...


We can agree on that :laugh:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Just started watching this...


Looks like I did not miss a lot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, no offensive goal tending on that putback?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

59-40 Portland at the half

They are just too deep and too tall for us. Plus they arent missing their open shots.

What a luxury it is to have players who dont miss open shots..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Wow, no offensive goal tending on that putback?


At least they're consistent. There was an identical offensive goaltending in the first quarter as well.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Our SF position has been our weakest position this year. We need Wright and Jones back soon. Hopefully that will precede a Marion trade.

http://www.82games.com/0809/0809MIA5.HTM


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> Our SF position has been our weakest position this year. We need Wright and Jones back soon. Hopefully that will precede a Marion trade.
> 
> http://www.82games.com/0809/0809MIA5.HTM


According to their net PER, PF has been our weakest. And I think that's because of the UD+Beasley frontcourt. If only we could get a Marion for a C trade. :sigh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> According to their net PER, PF has been our weakest. And I think that's because of the UD+Beasley frontcourt. If only we could get a Marion for a C trade. :sigh:


PF? I see SF with the lowest PER.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> Our SF position has been our weakest position this year. We need Wright and Jones back soon. Hopefully that will precede a Marion trade.
> 
> http://www.82games.com/0809/0809MIA5.HTM


Those injuries just kill us. We're now forced to play DQ at SF, which he's not, play a 3 guard lineup, which makes us even smaller then we already are, and Diawara who had a really nice game against the Rockets but isnt someone you want to rely on in a regular basis.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Defensively, PF are killing us and on offense, SF is our least productive offensive position.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> PF? I see SF with the lowest PER.


Look at the 3rd table from the top.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Look at the 3rd table from the top.


Yeah, I see now where you said net. 

I don't really like the Net because I don't believe you can compare our player PER and their player PER and take a net. It's a silly idea. The Net stat is pretty useless.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley is now on Oden and UD is now on LMA.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive by Beasley. Too bad he couldnt finish. 

Diawara for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the steal and pass to Diawara for the layup.

Heat down 14. The comeback begins!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Nice drive by Beasley. Too bad he couldnt finish.
> 
> Diawara for 3333


That really was a strong move. He blew the dunk though with nobody within 3 feet...ugh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> That really was a strong move. He blew the dunk though with nobody within 3 feet...ugh.


I'm liking what i'm seeing though these last 3 games. Beasley's been taking strong to the rim. instead of of just using finese all the time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, thats a no call, if anything.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Sick dunk by Beasley!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with the STRONG dunk. Wow.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Wow, thats a no call, if anything.


Tommy Nunez has also missed 2 goaltending calls, an offensive on Blake drawn by Chalmers, and countless out of bounds calls not going our way. He's really screwing us.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem really needs to stop shooting. He's not even close these last few games. He's shooting on his way down as well which is just ugly to watch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, we need Joel in. At least he wont shoot and will grab a couple of offensive rebounds for us.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If Diawara is a good defender then Blount is a strong rebounder.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, another missed call by these refs.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Wow, another missed call by these refs.


Are you watching the comcast broadcast? They just showed Aldridge's moving screen against Chalmers which was pretty nasty.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I wonder if we could get these calls at home if we could actual fill up the AAA.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What was Blount thinking trying to dribble drive for a pull up jumper :lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

76-57 Portland after 3

This is just ugly.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That was a seriously awful shot by Mark Blount. He deserves to be benched for that.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade has two uncredited blocked shots so I guess that even the statisticians are against us tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

:rofl: Diawara airball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here we go again with these lineups without Beasley or Wade to start the 4th. I know it doesnt matter tonight but nothing good can come from starting this lineup to start every 4th quarter.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Spo must have Mike Brown in his 5. They probably text about offensive schemes.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Somebody posted this is the chat box about Diawara:

diawara c lui qui paye miami pour jouer en nba il a meme pas le niveau du championnat de france il est nul lent maladroit prends aucun rebonds aucune passe joueur inutile

Babelfish says:

C will diawara him which pays Miami to play in nba it has same step the level of the championship of France it is null slow awkward take any rebounds no master key useless player


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Blount needs to encouragement to shoot. If he's making them, great. Otherwise, I honestly wouldn't mind trying to buy him out around the trade deadline for 90% of his remaining salary. If we can't use him as trade fodder, buying out Blount would be a good way to save roughly 800k in salary, getting us out of the luxury tax.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Down 31 now.

A comeback is now out of the question :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> Somebody posted this is the chat box about Diawara:
> 
> diawara c lui qui paye miami pour jouer en nba il a meme pas le niveau du championnat de france il est nul lent maladroit prends aucun rebonds aucune passe joueur inutile
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Every time our offense fails miserably and we lose all will to play then we stop playing defense and people mistakenly believe that we have defensive problems (outside of rebounding).


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

If the refs were calling it, I think Pryzbilla might have set a record tonight for most goaltends in a game. Not that it matters.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> Every time our offense fails miserably and we lose all will to play then we stop playing defense and people mistakenly believe that we have defensive problems (outside of rebounding).


And outside of when Haslem is forced to guard guys like Yao Ming.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Portland's got some awesome fans. Still this loud and into the game, even though they're up 33 with 5 minutes to go.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Portland's got some awesome fans. Still this loud and into the game, even though they're up 33 with 5 minutes to go.


They're probably getting a free hot dog out of this or something.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Portland's got some awesome fans. Still this loud and into the game, even though they're up 33 with 5 minutes to go.


Yeah. They're undefeated at home.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> They're probably getting a free hot dog out of this or something.


We'll see if they stop cheering now that they're reached 100 points. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Portland has been near flawless all night


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: Joel looks so awkward trying layups


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 106-68

Total *** whooping from beginning to end.

We didnt lose by 40 :clap:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

At least Banks had a good game tonight. I still have hopes that he can be useful in moderation. I think everyone is sick of Mark Blount's jumpers. He's a poorman's Earl Barron...:nonono:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> At least Banks had a good game tonight. I still have hopes that he can be useful in moderation. I think everyone is sick of Mark Blount's jumpers. He's a poorman's Earl Barron...:nonono:


Banks was awful as usual when the game still mattered.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Look at the boxscore for this game

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2008112622

Miami got destroyed in all aspects other than turnovers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We were outrebounded 28 to 55...that was a *****ing.

We need size. Badly.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

^I think a big part of it had to do with us missing every single shot we took and the Blazers making every single shot.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> At least Banks had a good game tonight. I still have hopes that he can be useful in moderation. I think everyone is sick of Mark Blount's jumpers. He's a poorman's *Earl Barron*...:nonono:


Get over it, that era is over. We'll never see anything like it again. Guys like Wilt Chamberlain, Shaquille O'Neal, Kareem Abdul-Jabar, and Earl Barron are extremely rare, and if we're lucky, as Dwyane Wade enters his prime, we may see something like him again, but I just don't know. I honestly think Earl Barron leaving the Miami Heat will put us in a plunge that the Bulls post-Jordan only had in their nightmares.

I pray I am wrong, but games like this make it seem possible.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm still really annoyed that Wade had an incredible block against Outlaw and then he somehow ends up in the stat sheet with 0 blocks. I saw this constantly during the Zo era where the official scorers robbed him of deserved blocks.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Damn, I've only seen the box score. Guessing this performance was ****ty all over?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks like an enjoyable game.

:bud:


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Two different Heat teams. One of them shows up for Home games and the other shows up for Away games.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

0-8 for Cook? This guy is one game an awesome shooter, then the next he's woeful. Only 12 points for Dwyane? What happened?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> Spo must have Mike Brown in his 5. They probably text about offensive schemes.


Ive been saying this since the beginning of the season. I think were the only ones that recognize whats going on.


----------

